# Argentinian Northwest Jewels : SALTA , TILCARA AND PURMAMARCA...



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello ..i wanted to show you my pictures from this trip to the northwest of the country , this region is completely different from the rest of Argentina , people , weather , food , towns ,landscapes , it all is very authentic and special...i really loved visiting the area so thats why i want to share it with everyone...enjoy it! 



































































so having enough of landscapes we start with the city of Salta where the population is about 500.000 inhabitants.

















































Tilcara and Purmamarca are a couple hippie towns , very nice...you can just chill and enjoy the colours if you know what i mean..


----------



## CanudosWar (May 27, 2007)

very nice,dry region,with a nice landscape,kinda different really.
was this region part of paraguay or bolivia?


----------



## Tattanka (Dec 5, 2007)

No, as the thread name makes clear, its part of Argentina.


----------



## CanudosWar (May 27, 2007)

^^
yeah I noticed,I just want to know if some day in history of Argentina this was territory of another country...like in Brazil the state of Acre was once bolivian


----------



## Bates (Apr 29, 2007)

it's been always Argentina


----------



## CanudosWar (May 27, 2007)

good


----------



## CanudosWar (May 27, 2007)

edit,double post


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

CanudosWar said:


> very nice,dry region,with a nice landscape,kinda different really.
> was this region part of paraguay or bolivia?





CanudosWar said:


> ^^
> yeah I noticed,I just want to know if some day in history of Argentina this was territory of another country...like in Brazil the state of Acre was once bolivian



This part of the country has been always argentine but it was once claimed by Bolivia , the conflict lasted more than 60 years and it was only until 1889 that both countries got to an agreement so Bolivia quited " La Puna de Atacama " current Salta and Jujuy and Argentina surrended Tarija.


----------



## CanudosWar (May 27, 2007)

^^
hey mglouis,thanks for the info man ( :


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

CanudosWar said:


> ^^
> hey mglouis,thanks for the info man ( :


you are welcome CanudosWar :cheers1:


----------



## FoxMza (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice thread my friend! Salta is beautiful and unique.

Gotta love those multicoloured mountains. 

:wave:


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

FoxMza said:


> Nice thread my friend! Salta is beautiful and unique.
> 
> Gotta love those multicoloured mountains.
> 
> :wave:



:cheers1:


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Sos un maestro con la cámara. Te felicito


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2005)

Argentina is one of the most interesting countries, I think. It stretches from the tropics straddling the Brazilian border to the Antarctic.


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

M_K_O said:


> Sos un maestro con la cámara. Te felicito


graciasss , ta buenisimo poder mostrarlo todo aca y que gente vos vos lo disfrute...:cheers:


----------



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

That's bordering the Bolivian border, looks interesting 

is kind of like El Paso in USA I guess... (Actually I know that border but not the Argentine border)...


Did you reach the border??


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice places - truly awesome :cheers:


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Beautiful photos. I would love to visit Argentina someday.


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

normally i never react on threads here but i just wanted to say that this are beauitufl pictures! i also like you pics of BA. i really want to visit this country!


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

beauty pixs


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Purmamarca (Province of Jujuy)*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Purmamarca​*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

I went to Purmamarca last week for the first time and I was amazed by the colors of the "Seven-color hill" even though it was afternoon. In small towns like this, sometimes you feel that time has stood still.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

0scart said:


> I went to Purmamarca last week for the first time and I was amazed by the colors of the "Seven-color hill" even though it was afternoon. In small towns like this, sometimes you feel that time has stood still.


Upload Photos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos from Aregentina....thanks for sharing.kay:


----------

